
‘Fast Carbs’ May Undermine Your Health - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/14/well/eat/how-fast-carbs-may-undermine-your-health.html
======
sudoaza
Da, of course it does, what is it the 1800's??

If you are into nutrition and want some serious scientific up to date advise
check these sources/podcasts: Found my fitness (Rhonda Patrick), Peter Attia
and Chris Masterjohn.

